# Southeast Asia algae eater?



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Are there any algae eaters from SE Asia small enough for a 20gH? I've searched and searched, but all I can come up with is the Siamese Algae eater, which would be too big for my tank. Is there any inverts or something that would work? 

Thanks,

Dragonbeards


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

Well adding plants keeps algae down. Shrimp work well for algae problems, which there are many varieties, most of which can be found around the globe. Where are oto's from?


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

South America, along with all species of pleco, unfortunately. I'll check out shrimp, and I was planning to have plants, because it's going to be a biotope tank. Thanks.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

i dont think they have anything to do with algae but what about bamboo shrimp?


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

I looked atthe Bamboo Shrimp, and unfortunately it does not eat algae, but with a little more research I did find the Orange Bee Shrimp, which is a scavenger that will eat anything, including algae, I hope. But if not it should still be a good addition to the tank. Would it get along with 4-6 Dwarf Loaches and 6-8 Cherry Barbs (tank is currently not set-up, these are just the planned species)?


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Im not sure how good any loaches are with invertebrates


----------



## br00tal_dude (Dec 26, 2009)

i have several loaches large and small and the only inverts they have harmed have been invasive snails... they never bothered the bamboo shrimp i had


----------



## br00tal_dude (Dec 26, 2009)

i would also recommend otto's for a small tank we have some and they are great!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

doing a biotope can be a bit tricky.finding compatible flora and fauna to put in a confined space is really quite difficult..for myself ; i would put a Siamese Algae Eater..a couple of small loaches such as sidthimunkis..and some rasboras or danios or barbs..


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

lohachata said:


> doing a biotope can be a bit tricky.finding compatible flora and fauna to put in a confined space is really quite difficult..for myself ; i would put a Siamese Algae Eater..a couple of small loaches such as sidthimunkis..and some rasboras or danios or barbs..


Would a single Siamese Algae Eater stay happy/small enough in a 20g? 

I was considering sidthimunkis (dwarf loaches), also now wondering about hillstream loaches. So I guess it will be 4-6 of whatever of the two loach species the LFSs have at the time. Then, of course cherry barbs, and several plant species (especially crypts and Hygrophila)


----------

